# New member



## sterolizer (Jun 29, 2012)

22 years old, I've been lifting since I was 13-14. Got more serious into bodybuilding, and decided I wanted to compete may of 2011. So i've been lifting weights since for 9 years, but now I'm learning the bodybuilding roots/ how to pose/ dieting/ etc. I'm have been educating myself as much as possible. I still have lots to learn. January of *2012 I was hospitalized* with pneumonia, which had also infected my heart (perocardial sac) it was a bad start to the year for me and a very scary month. I was out of breath moving from my hospital bed 5 ft to take a piss in the bathroom. After losing 20lbs and being release from the hospital, I then decided it was time for a recomp. After struggling to move 20lb weights, and after my 4 month recomp, I have come a long ways which I am now 2 months into bulking mod for next years pro national qualifiers in june 2012. I'm going to be bulking from now till january of 2013 when I start to cut, that way I will have lots of time to cut up for the comp.


Here is one week after I got out of the hospital 









4 month recomp








The other week


----------



## Arnold (Jun 29, 2012)

sterolizer, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## charley (Jun 29, 2012)

welcome !!!


----------



## sterolizer (Jun 29, 2012)

Thanks for the welcome charley!


----------



## Cork (Jul 2, 2012)

Welcome.  Great progress and good luck in Nationals.


----------



## brazey (Jul 2, 2012)

Welcome...


----------



## Caseye (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi Sterolizer,
Welcome to the forum and you are looking great in recent pictures. I am also new and have been working out since last 3 years. After losing extra weight I joined gym and after adding some muscles now in great shape. Hope to see you around the forum and hope to be greeted.


----------



## CEM Store (Jul 5, 2012)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## DatDudeDiesel (Jul 5, 2012)

Welcome brother. Great progress!!!


----------



## sterolizer (Jul 10, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the warm welcome! I have much to learn!


----------



## ashoprep1 (Jul 16, 2012)

Welcome. Glad to have you here.


----------

